# Cost Estimator



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Is their a CE that will allow you to just buy .... say 50 reports or something a yr if thats all you might need,instead of a unlimited yearly license


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes, Repair Base


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Yes, Repair Base


 
Thx..down loading now.:thumbup:


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Each estimate you buy also gets 30ish "doovers"


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Hey would someone like to walk me thru a simple grass cut on repair-base

I could use the help.send me a PM.

I got some bid after the fact grass i need to get premo bucks for.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Zuse said:


> Hey would someone like to walk me thru a simple grass cut on repair-base
> 
> I could use the help.send me a PM.
> 
> I got some bid after the fact grass i need to get premo bucks for.


Not sure what National you are referring to but a lot of them have guidelines for batf lawn cuts based on height and square footage.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Not sure what National you are referring to but a lot of them have guidelines for batf lawn cuts based on height and square footage.


LPS wants a CE with a BATF on some grass cuts,if the CE is accompanying they will pay.

I'm stuck getting the numbers right,never used Repair-base before,I'm looking for a walk thru.

i think i need to manually put the numbers in to reflect the price i need.


----------



## browneyedgirl (May 17, 2013)

I have been researching the Repair Base and HUD signed a contract with them I was told as long as you went there for you bid estimates you should not get your bids turned down. Is this correct Info?


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

browneyedgirl said:


> I have been researching the Repair Base and HUD signed a contract with them I was told as long as you went there for you bid estimates you should not get your bids turned down. Is this correct Info?


Ive had mine turned down from the nationals from time to time mainly do to the fact Repair-base gives you the option to manually impute your price's if needed.Which i take advantage of because Repair-base prices are ridiculous low for my area.

But that being said if you stick to price parameters installed with repair- base you should get approved,but of course this depend on which company your referring to and which disk-jockey is behind the desk.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Zuse said:


> But that being said if you stick to price parameters installed with repair- base you should get approved,but of course this depend on which company your referring to and which disk-jockey is behind the desk.


That is about it.


----------

